# My latest surf rod build - Harnell 552



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

This is my latest build. A 50 year old Harnell 552. Lots and lots of hours on this one!

It might be the best wrap I have ever done! Every thread is in place and the wrap is proportional from the rear to the front.

I wanted to make this good since it was going on such an old blank!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

You did the old 552 PROUD! Great job.


----------



## Greatwhite (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice, love my 552's


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Thanks everyone! Truth be known, twice I got one wrap almost done and had to cut it because it wasn't right. I started it in September and finished in December. 

It took me 20 hours for each wrap - rear and fore....And that is not counting the cuts and redo's!


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Very nice thread work. I like how clean everything is.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Man you did a heck of a job. It's really rewarding when you take the time to redo a classic. Props to you sir for a job well done.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Beautiful. What is that cross wrap called? I don't think I've seen that one and it's not in my books. Congrats on getting it perfect. Gotta feel good. Jim


----------



## JeremyReed (Dec 8, 2013)

That looks great!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

jimj100 said:


> Beautiful. What is that cross wrap called? I don't think I've seen that one and it's not in my books. Congrats on getting it perfect. Gotta feel good. Jim


Thanks!

The cross is the "St Johns Variation"...the only difference is You use 2 threads on the gray box out instead of one. It is also combined with another wrap that I figured out from a picture. The one between the crosses..Billy Vivona saw a picture of this rod and he said the second wrap is similar to the "in and out" wrap.

It is a combination of 2 wraps with more emphasis put on the cross.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome build on a great blank! Very well done.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Really nice work.


----------



## Seavas (Jun 10, 2014)

Very nice! Neat color combo.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Sweet build on an old stick. I'm sure the owner is proud.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Nothing sweeter than old surf. Excellent build.


----------

